
Higher levels of vitamin D correspond to lower cancer risk - mantesso
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/04/160406165254.htm
======
acangiano
I top my 5,000 IU of vitamin D with 5 g of Omega 3, daily. There are many
supplements with questionable benefits, but from all the research I have done,
those two have a significant impact on one's health.

~~~
nikolay
The omegas are a bit too much! And what Omega-3s exactly - you can't
generalize as there's big difference.

~~~
acangiano
3.25g EPA / 1.75g DHA. (For the record, that's quite a bit of calories, so I
account for them in my daily caloric intake.)

~~~
nikolay
Way too much EPA! Calories don't matter much.

